# Tayda Pre Drill Enclosures seem wrong



## bzdunowski (Jan 19, 2022)

In my last order I order two pre drilled enclosures for my Cobalt Drive builds specifically these Click Here because I figured why have to drill if I can just pay 1-2 dollars more and its all done. The enclosures look great but the hole for the DC power is way too small for the Lumberg DC power jacks I use Click Here so I am wondering what DC power is this small hole between the holes for the input and output jacks for?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 19, 2022)

DC Power Jack 2.1mm Panel Mount Round
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## bzdunowski (Jan 19, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> DC Power Jack 2.1mm Panel Mount Round
> 
> 
> Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> ...


Thank you I assume that one has no option for a battery because I dont see a third connection point which is fine as I normally dont put battery clips in my builds


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 19, 2022)

yep ... not that there was room for a battery in most pedalpcb predrilled layouts


----------



## bzdunowski (Jan 19, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> DC Power Jack 2.1mm Panel Mount Round
> 
> 
> Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> ...





thesmokingman said:


> yep ... not that there was room for a battery in most pedalpcb predrilled layouts



I assume this one would work too









						DC POWER Jack 2.1mm Though Hole Lumberg Brand 1614 19
					

KARL LUMBERG - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 19, 2022)

don't know, never used it ... also NO OUTIE JACKS


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 19, 2022)

bzdunowski said:


> In my last order I order two pre drilled enclosures for my Cobalt Drive builds specifically these Click Here because I figured why have to drill if I can just pay 1-2 dollars more and its all done. The enclosures look great but the hole for the DC power is way too small for the Lumberg DC power jacks I use Click Here so I am wondering what DC power is this small hole between the holes for the input and output jacks for?


I use the larger DC jacks all the time (Lumbergs and unbranded), pretty easy to use this smaller hole as your pilot hole for the step drill bit.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 19, 2022)

bzdunowski said:


> I assume this one would work too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't use the metal one as it won't be isolated from the enclosure.
I don't know why Tayda don't have the smaller Lumberg plastic ones, as the ones they're selling are not always great quality wise. Buy a bunch of extra. I've used them in many builds, but had bad ones.


----------



## bzdunowski (Jan 19, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> You shouldn't use the metal one as it won't be isolated from the enclosure.
> I don't know why Tayda don't have the smaller Lumberg plastic ones, as the ones they're selling are not always great quality wise. Buy a bunch of extra. I've used them in many builds, but had bad ones.


Good point forgot about no metal. Yea I like Lumberg a lot so it sucks Tayda doesnt have the small Lumberg plastic ones. I have a bunch of the normal size Lumberg DC so I guess I will use my step drill bit to expand the hole until I use all of them


----------



## bzdunowski (Jan 19, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I use the larger DC jacks all the time (Lumbergs and unbranded), pretty easy to use this smaller hole as your pilot hole for the step drill bit.



Right.  I have a bunch of the normal size Lumberg DC so I guess I will use my step drill bit to expand the hole until I use all of them


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 19, 2022)

bzdunowski said:


> Right.  I have a bunch of the normal size Lumberg DC so I guess I will use my step drill bit to expand the hole until I use all of them


It can get a little tight with builds that have 3 potentiometers in the top row, but I find that snipping off the 3rd (battery) lug does the trick.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 19, 2022)

bzdunowski said:


> Good point forgot about no metal. Yea I like Lumberg a lot so it sucks Tayda doesnt have the small Lumberg plastic ones. I have a bunch of the normal size Lumberg DC so I guess I will use my step drill bit to expand the hole until I use all of them


If you're in the US, LMS has the Thinline Lumbergs. https://lovemyswitches.com/thinline-lumberg-dc-power-jack-2-1mm/


----------



## bzdunowski (Jan 19, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> If you're in the US, LMS has the Thinline Lumbergs. https://lovemyswitches.com/thinline-lumberg-dc-power-jack-2-1mm/



thank you


----------



## andare (Jan 26, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> don't know, never used it ... also NO OUTIE JACKS


Why no outie jacks? The innies are hard to fasten and then the effect is stuck inside the box


----------



## Barry (Jan 26, 2022)

bzdunowski said:


> I assume this one would work too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that won't work, I think it may be center positive


----------



## Barry (Jan 26, 2022)

bzdunowski said:


> Good point forgot about no metal. Yea I like Lumberg a lot so it sucks Tayda doesnt have the small Lumberg plastic ones. I have a bunch of the normal size Lumberg DC so I guess I will use my step drill bit to expand the hole until I use all of them


You could always do a custom drill template and enlarge the hole, should be able to get most of the templates for PPCB projects and just change the one hole


----------



## fig (Jan 26, 2022)

andare said:


> Why no outie jacks? The innies are hard to fasten and then the effect is stuck inside the box



Don't use the metal sleeved as @Barry said, because it grounds to the enclosure and these circuits use a negative tip. Whether you use thread IN or OUT is up to you because it makes absolutely no difference to the pedal.


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Jan 26, 2022)

Also, be careful with the tayda thinline DC jacks.  I’ve broken a few center pins on them. If I were you I would either opt for the  real deal lumberg ones, or just drill the hole a little larger.


----------



## xefned (Jan 26, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> If you're in the US, LMS has the Thinline Lumbergs. https://lovemyswitches.com/thinline-lumberg-dc-power-jack-2-1mm/



This. Totally this.
The ones Larry sells are genuine Lumberg. They're much better than the ones labeled "Lumberg" but are clearly fakes. 

I love Tayda but that kind of stuff pisses me off.


----------



## andare (Jan 27, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> If your soldering/desoldering skills are on point you shouldn't have any issues with innie jacks. Besides your supposed to rock before you box. I bought a ton of outie jacks in bulk a couple years ago. As they dwindled down and shame from IAIGF I moved to innie jacks. No big deal cause I know how to solder properly and I always test before I commit to boxing. Mods and fixing any issue is always easier before it's boxed.


I always rock before I box but I still don't like that the pedal is stuck inside the enclosure. Also the innie jacks are awkward to tighten.


----------

